# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир > Фауна >  Скарлетт - самая знаменитая кошка мира

## Justin

*Скарлетт* - самая знаменитая кошка в Америке, да и, пожалуй, во всем 
мире. О ее героизме, преданности и материнской любви написаны книги, 
сняты фильмы, и в честь нее учреждена специальная награда Scarlett Award
for Animal Heroism. С 1996 года эта награда присуждается животным, 
отмеченным в героических поступках и самопожертвовании при спасении 
других животных или людей.

*30 марта 1996 года в* 
заброшенном бруклинском гараже в Нью-Йорке начался пожар. Пожарные 
прибыли на место достаточно быстро, и во время тушения один из пожарных -
David Giannelli - заметил бездомную кошку, которая раз за разом 
возвращалась в охваченный огнем гараж, вытаскивая по одному своих 
новорожденных котят. У кошки уже были сожжены лапы, повреждены уши, 
опалена морда и от огня пузырились глаза, однако только после того, как 
она вытащила из огня последнего, пятого своего котенка, ткнулась мордой в
каждого, чтобы убедиться, что все спасены, потеряла сознание.

Дэвид Джианелли отвез кошку с котятами в ветеринарный госпиталь при 
Лиге защиты животных Северного берега (North Shore Animal League), где 
героической матери сразу провели курс интенсивной терапии, поместив в 
кислородную камеру. Три месяца потребовалось на почти полную 
реабилитацию Скарлетт (это имя кошке дали в Лиге защиты животных), 
однако профилактическое лечение требовалось животному всю оставшуюся 
жизнь (к примеру, специальный крем для глаз ей необходимо было наносить 
трижды в день). Один, самый слабый из пяти выживших котят, скончался 
через месяц после пожара.

*История о героической кошке вскоре* 
разнеслась по всему миру, звонки с предложением помощи поступали из 
Японии, Нидерландов и Южной Африки, американцы присылали на её имя 
открытки ко Дню матери. В Лигу защиты животных поступило более 7000 
заявок от желающих усыновить Скарлетт и ее котят. 

*Четырех*
котят парами приняли две семьи из Long Island, а Скарлетт усыновила 
Керэн Веллен. В своем письме в Лигу госпожа Керэн сообщила, что недавно 
потеряла свою любимую кошку в автомобильной аварии, стала более 
сострадательной и теперь хотела бы принять в дом только такое животное, 
которое нуждается в постоянном лечении, заботе и специальных условиях.

Скарлетт счастливо прожила в доме любящей Керэн более 10 лет.

----------


## Carlen

Просто обалдеть. Вопреки главному закону джунглей - самосохранению.

----------


## Sanych

Да, величайший подвиг животного.

----------

